# safari : blocage non-permanent de pop-up..!?



## spacecowboy (11 Novembre 2004)

bonjour,

 sur firefox, lorsque je coche "bloquer les fenetres pop-up", le navigateur m'indique neanmoins à chaque fois quend je suis sur un site, qu'une fenetre pop-up a été bloquée : je peux alors voir éventuellement ce qu'est cette fenetre.

 en revanche sur Safari, lorsque je lui demande de bloquer les fentres pop-up : et bien il les bloqu, mais ne me previent jamais pour me dire que des pop-up ont été bloquées. et donc je n'ai pas le choix de les consulter...

  est ce que l'un d'entre-vous aurait une solution?

  merci


----------



## spacecowboy (11 Novembre 2004)

oups, double creation de sujet : desole...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2004)

Oui c'est normal il est impossible de consulter les pop up bloquées sur Safari.


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Novembre 2004)

safari les bloque pour de bon mais il ya aussi dans les preferences de safari , la possibilité d'accepter les pop ups des sites consultés


----------

